# Casio Prg & Prw



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

I have a PRG40 which I have had for some years now and it has served me very well. It is getting towards the end of its battered existence and I am considering a new PRW. I just wondered if anyone can comment on the Solar Power issue. In winter, my watches don't get much sun and so I'm wondering about the practicality of a solar powered watch which is kept under my sleeve for most of the winter.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I have the older PRG80Y which I no longer wear but it sits under the desk lampã€€as a digital watch. The charge indicator is always full. Apparently the solar cell needs very little constant exposure to keep the watch charged, even lamp light over several hours, as I am often on the computer....plus the desk is next the the window....I would not be too worried. BTW, I had the PRG 40 and still a great tool casio watch!!! (still takes 4 batteries? or 3? I forget haha!


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Thian said:


> I have the older PRG80Y which I no longer wear but it sits under the desk lampã€€as a digital watch. The charge indicator is always full. Apparently the solar cell needs very little constant exposure to keep the watch charged, even lamp light over several hours, as I am often on the computer....plus the desk is next the the window....I would not be too worried. BTW, I had the PRG 40 and still a great tool casio watch!!! (still takes 4 batteries? or 3? I forget haha!


I seem to recall that the PRG takes 4 batteries, changed them once myself during the lifetime of the watch so far. I was a little worried about the continued waterproofing of the watch, but it has been diving with me several times since and not let me down yet!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Most of the newer Protreks have Powersave functions, that work well.

Watch shuts down, as soon as its moved or a button is pressed it all comes back.

Wouldnt worry about it at all.

D.


----------



## capnblack (Mar 11, 2010)

Thats interesting. I am currently considering a PRW-2000T-7VER or the all black PRW-1300Y-1VER. I do like the black one and I believe it is sometimes available with a black(ened) Titanium strap, although I haven't seen any of these for sale in the UK.


----------

